# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  How do you know if you got Dry socket?

## Cassie

I got my wisdom teeth pulled 5 days ago
They were all majorly impacted 
And I was given antibiotics  
The first day I rested completely 
The next day I rested and start back to my oral hygiene brushing after every meal (yogurts ice cream) 
 8 times a day salt water rinse 
Day 3 I continued  to rest and continued all oral hygiene and brushing and same diet 
The 4th day I admit it was my nephews birthday I drank a small cup of sprite and had icing and ice cream no hard foods I also added in soups that day. 

Today the 5th day I noticed a bit of a throbbing on my right bottom side 
And noticed well brushing my tongue that there?s a bone and no clot it looks like in the right bottom area where the extraction took place this was a impacted tooth. 
I tried to stick to the directions of the oral surgeon 100% I might have did to many salt water rinses and realized my gums were burning by the amount of salt used in those 8 cups a day 
So i reduced it back to the required amount 

I?m a bit worried because the pain is no where to where it has been in the last 5 months 
And if I noticed possible dry socket with a bit of a throbbing pain will it get worse 
I have my post visit for Tuesday but I heard dry socket is very painful. 
And am worried that it may result in more money insurance did not pay for this surgery my all my grandparents paid the 3,000 dollars required. 
And my regular dentist refuses to touch my teeth until all wisdom and infection was gone. 
So now I?m worried come Tuesday If it?s dry socket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

Did you go to the dentist and are you feeling better?

----------

